# Gericom 1st Supersonic PCIe KN1 aufrüsten



## Rilcom (27. Januar 2010)

*Gericom 1st Supersonic PCIe KN1 aufrüsten*

Morgen. Ich möchte mein Notebook jetzt mal mehr Leistung verschaffen.

Gericom 1st Supersonic PCIe KN1
Prozessor: Intel Pentium M 1,60 GHz
RAM: 512 MB DDR2 533 MHz
GraKa: Nvidia GeForce Go 6600 128MB

Was ich natürlich auf jedenfall aufrüsten möchte, ist der RAM. Beim RAM für den Desktop ist mir das relativ klar welchen ich da nehmen muss, nur bei dem Notebook bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher.
Falls ihr die genaue Bezeichnung des verbauten RAM Moduls braucht, kann ich gern noch mal nachschauen. Ansonsten möchte ich auf 2x 1.024MB aufrüsten und das gerne mit möglichst schnellem.

Kann man den Prozessor übertakten und gibt’s das dann überhaupt einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub ?

Außerdem möchte ich mit Möglichkeit gern die GraKa gegen eine schnellere tauschen.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## kress (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gericom 1st Supersonic PCIe KN1 aufrüsten*

Ein Prozessor in einem Notebook übertakten bringt nicht viel. 2GB Ram für einen 1,6ghz Prozessor ist zu übertrieben, 1GB reicht. Eine bessere Grafikkarte einbauen (falls es überhaupt geht) ist nicht sehr sinnvoll, da der Prozessor dann limitiert, die Kombi aus 66go und 1,6ghz pentium geht so in Ordnung. Wenn du mehr Leistung willst, brauchst du ein Komplett neues Notebook.


----------



## Rilcom (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gericom 1st Supersonic PCIe KN1 aufrüsten*

Gut danke werde dann auf 1GB aufrüsten, nur weiß ich nicht genau welchen ich nehmen kann.

Prozessor dachte ich mir schon, werde dann da wohl die Finger von lassen.

Und GraKa wollt eigentlich schon ne neue, ist nur die Frage welche.


----------



## kress (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gericom 1st Supersonic PCIe KN1 aufrüsten*

Mit einer neuen Graka kommst du auch nicht weiter, da dann der Prozessor limitiert. 
Ram find ich keine 512mb Riegel mehr, dann nimmst du einen 1gb riegel.
Beispielsweise:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR2 - SO-DIMM DDR2 - Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 1 GB DDR2-533


----------

